
New audit logs give you the who, what, when, and where | Bitbucket Blog - Lightning
http://blog.bitbucket.org/2013/08/15/new-audit-logs-give-you-the-who-what-when-and-where/
======
pcmonk
These changes make sense, but I'm actually more surprised that you _couldn 't_
do that before than that you can now. That seems like a pretty obvious
feature.

